# Snow Cheif oil to gas mixture ratio



## tjbass (Feb 12, 2011)

Just recently picked up a Snow Cheif snow blower Model SC3222ES-J 3 HP Took a new plug to get it started. I need to know the oil to gas mixture ratio. 32:1 or 50:1 Thinking 32:1 since it is an older model. Can anyone help. Thanks


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

How old is your machine? You can always use a Uni-Mix additive-like: http://www.amazon.com/CRC-SL2261-Universal-2-Cycle-Oil/dp/B000M8Q1QC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1297608714&sr=8-11 We have used them at work for many years without any issues. Mostly because we could not keep individual mixes for separate machines.


----------



## tjbass (Feb 12, 2011)

*snow chief*

Not sure how old the unit is. It does have some years on it, meaning it is older. I would have to say 32:1 but again not sure. The gentlemen I got it from is out of town. I can try some of the uni-mix like to describe, if I can not fine out what the mixture is. I appreciate you response. Thank you very much.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

i have the same blower,
i have been doing 32:1
&it runs without problem. its about an 85-1/2 model....
this link has parts schem........ MTD sc3222e parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

32:1 should work excellent. Their are all kinda of theory's on oil mixture. Modern oils are so much better than even 20 years ago and carry a lot of lube per volume you can lean them out pretty lean. You might have trouble on a normal use motor like an RV with plug fouling. But on a blower motor where you run close to max RPM all the time no trouble at all with 32:1


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I use Bel-Ray at 50:1 on my Toro which says 50:1 But had a older Toro and it said 32:1 but ran it with the Bel-Ray 50:1 and it ran better than the cheap mix stuff at 32:1 and still is running and clean with no problems.
To me it is better to get the quality mix oil than the cheap stuff.


----------

